# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  A është gati fëmija juaj të heqë pelenat?

## Albo

*A është gati fëmija juaj të heqë pelenat?
*



TIRANË-Mosha 2-3 vjeç është më e përshtatshmja për të mësuar dhe zbuluar botën përreth, një moshë ku fëmija kupton vetveten dhe gjërat që e rrethojnë. Por, nëse prindërit janë shumë kufizues ose frenues gjatë kësaj moshe, atëherë ndikojnë negativisht tek kënaqësia e ndjerë nga fëmija në zbulimin e botës. Prindërit duhet të marrin masat e nevojshme që ti japin mundësinë fëmijës të realizojë vetveten. 

Krahas kësaj është dhe periudha kur fëmija heq pelenat dhe mëson të shkojë në banjë vetë. Psikologët na këshillojnë të jemi të durueshëm, të ndjeshëm për të pritur momentin e duhur në fillimin e kësaj periudhe mësimi. Duhen ndjekur mirë sinjalet e dërguara nga fëmija. 
Nëse fëmija është i gatshëm të tregojë nevojat personale, atëherë dërgon sinjale. Ai fillon të fshihet kur i vjen të shkojë në banjë, më pas fillon të tregojë kur i vjen nevoja. Nëse fëmija ndihet i gatshëm për të shkuar vetë në banjë, atëherë duhet të tregohemi shumë pozitivë dhe ta motivojmë atë për veprimin. Motivimi është shumë i rëndësishëm për këtë proces, prindërit nuk duhet të ushtrojnë presion;, thonë psikologët. 

Nëse procesin e mësimit të fëmijës me shkuarjen e rregullt në banjë e filloni më herët, nëse prindërit nxitojnë dhe ushtrojnë presion tek fëmija atëherë ai përjeton shumë probleme më pas. Periudha e pritjes është 3 vjet, pra ndonjëherë mund tju duhet të prisni deri në 3 vjet. Dënimi i fëmijës, përdorimi i dhunës, shantazhimi, frikësimi i tij thjesht për lagien e dyshekut apo ndotjen e shtëpisë e trondit më shumë fëmijën. Këto veprime të gabuara e bëjnë fëmijën të turpshëm, pa iniciativë dhe heqin besim që ka te vetja. Fëmija i koncepton këto dënime si dënime të të gjithë trupit, nuk i beson njerëzve dhe ndihet vazhdimisht i frikësuar. Në këtë mënyrë bëhet plot ankth dhe frikë. Krahas kësaj mund të shfaqen edhe probleme të tjera të sjelljes. Lagia natën apo bërja e nevojës së madhe mund të kthehen në veprime të qëndrueshme. Belbëzimi, agresiviteti, fobia sociale e të tjera mund të shoqërojnë tablonë e mësipërme dhe kështu fëmija bie në depresion. Nëse fëmija nuk paraqet një nivel të kënaqshëm zhvillimi, ky proces mund të fillojë më vonë dhe të zgjasë edhe më shumë. Prindërit duhet të jenë shumë të kujdesshëm dhe të informuar gjatë kësaj periudhe. 

Gjatë zhvillimit të fëmijës ekzistojnë periudha kritike dhe mosha 2-3 vjeç është njëra prej tyre. 
Marrëdhënia e sigurisë e vendosur mes fëmijës dhe prindit apo personit që përkujdeset për të (dados) përfaqëson të gjitha llojet e marrëdhënieve të krijuara gjatë jetës me njerëzit e tjerë. Parë nga ky aspekt, tre vitet e para të jetës janë shumë të rëndësishme në zhvillimin e fëmijës. 

Nëse fëmija ushqehet dhe merr kujdesen dhe dashurinë nga nëna, atij i rritet besimi tek vetja. 

(d.b/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Marya

Edhe vajza ime keshtu ben ne fillim shkonte ne nje cep dhe na kthente kurrizin dhe shtrengohej , tani futet ne nje dhome dhe me nxjerr nga dhoma , mbyll deren dhe pastaj del dhe thote kaka, sikur ta thonte perpara mire do ishte...
Edhee une nuk dua ta forcoj, por e shikoj me mamane time tek habitet , tek thote vajti vajza mbi dy vjece dhe nuk di ta beje ne uturak turp, turp
Me  perpara njerezit i rrisnin femijet me pelena dhe i vinin shpejt mbi uturak...
Prandaj kam mbetur me sekele une

----------


## Marya

po me vete vajza gati tre vjec dhe prap nuk do tja heq pampersin, e mbaj mbi 4 ore mbi uturak dhe  nuk do e nuk do, them hajde se mbase nuk i vjen per ta bere dhe sa i ve pampersin e leshon, mmmmmmm
keq keq, tani pres kur te vendos ajo ta heqe , do shkoje ne kopesht ne shtator dhe duhet te jete vete e paster se ndryshe nuk e pranojne, hej bela 
te gjitha i ben , shpuze eshte, vec kete defekt, mmmmmmmmmmm

----------

